# Simplicity snowblower w/B&S engine won't start



## tredwel (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello. Question about the following:

Machine:
Simplicity Single Stage Sno-Away snowblower (1970's)
Model # 990559

Engine:
Briggs & Stratton "Sno/Gard" 6HP 4-stroke
Model # 146412-1159-01 (-99)

Problem:
Won't start. (It'll start if you pour a little gas in the cylinder, but it just dies right away.)

Other info:

We just got it, don't know a lot about it. It's missing the air filter assembly - the previous owner just put an open-ended rubber tube in it's place. But that's the only thing that stands out so far.
Good spark plug, proper gap verified
Has spark
Rebuilt the carb
Cleaned out the gas tank and petcock
New fuel filter
Fresh gas

I'm at the end of my knowledge. Any ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it will start and run off a prime only, then that pretty much indicates that there is still a problem with the carburetor.

May need to soak in a bath type cleaner and install a kit. Kit does not show to be available from Briggs, but is still available aftermarket.

http://tewarehouse.com/7-02010


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a quick thought before you order the kit suggested above. When you cleaned everything up, did you make sure to re-open the petcock? Are you sure gas is getting to the carb? Seems like a dumb question, but sometimes...


----------



## tredwel (Oct 27, 2009)

Ended up being an air leak, or so it seems. I pulled the intake elbow between the carb and the head, and it looked like there was some moisture on the carb-side gasket. Also, the size of the gasket that I'd used from the rebuild kit wasn't quite right so I replaced it. I added a little silicone gasket sealer* to both ends of the elbow just to be sure, put it back on, and cranked all the carb bolts down fairly hard. (And there was some leeway to screw a few of them in further.)

I opened up the bottom jet from 1.5 turns, and she started for me after reaching 2.5 or 3 turns. The only problem now is that it either wants to rev real high, or die - I have to hold the idle on the carb just right to keep it from going either way. I didn't have time to tweak the jets much today, but the bottom jet is currently at 2 and the top jet is at 1/4 or 1/2. I think there might be something wrong with the throttle linkage or cable - the carb just pops wide open as soon as you push the throttle lever up a little. This is the first snow blower I've ever worked on, so I'm still finding my way around. Any advice on what to adjust?

* = The gasket sealer says it shouldn't be used on any gas parts, but I wanted to see if I could get this sucker going. I suppose I should I wipe it off...


----------



## tredwel (Oct 27, 2009)

Any advice on how to get the throttle and idle set right?
Thanks.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> If it will start and run off a prime only, then that pretty much indicates that there is still a problem with the carburetor.
> 
> May need to soak in a bath type cleaner and install a kit. Kit does not show to be available from Briggs, but is still available aftermarket.
> 
> http://tewarehouse.com/7-02010


as 30 year said time for a carb rebuild


----------



## tredwel (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd already rebuilt the carb prior to starting this thread. Which is why I was stumped by the no-start issue. I also pointed out the fact that I'd rebuilt the carb in my first post where I state... "rebuilt the carb." The snowblower is also running now, which is explained in my 2nd post. My last post just restates the question from my 2nd post.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> If it will start and run off a prime only, then that pretty much indicates that there is still a problem with the carburetor.
> 
> May need to soak in a bath type cleaner and install a kit. Kit does not show to be available from Briggs, but is still available aftermarket.
> 
> http://tewarehouse.com/7-02010





hdman97 said:


> as 30 year said time for a carb rebuild


good advice looking right at ya!


----------



## tredwel (Oct 27, 2009)

Already rebuilt. See post right above yours... Hello, is this thing on?

Now that it's running, the throttle/idle problem appears to involve the linkage - I'm looking for some diagrams, but I suspect some of the parts involved are bent or misaligned.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

carb rebuilt has so many level it ain't funny. what they are trying to tell you is all the symptoms point to a carb that STILL isn't right. could be still dirty, have a jet plugged up or a tiny passage still not cleared. looks clean and is clean are 2 totally different things. if it starts with a little gas poured in it and dies when that gas runs out, then its a carb issue. running now might just mean that something jarred lose outta a passage and its getting some fuel now. spark and compression have been eliminated by that simple test. by the way, "most" snow throwers don't have a air cleaner. good luck


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Since you have rebuilt the carb, I would say you probably have an air leak, so with the engine running spray carb/brake parts cleaner along all the mating surfaces between the carb and block, if the engine tempo changes you have found the leak and can take the appropriate action, there may also be a crack in the intake. Have a good one. Geo


----------

